# First Cut Out | Need Advice From Experience



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

IanCorey said:


> I have my first cut out coming up. The bees are entering where the brick exterior meets some vinyl siding between the first and second story. I made the presumption they were in the ceiling of the first story beside this exterior wall. I returned with a FLIR to test my presumption before I tore the house up. I found notable results on the floor of the second story, but not so much in the ceiling of the first story. There is no more than 10 inches between the upstairs floor and the downstairs drywall.
> 
> Any advice based on what you see? What would you think?


I didn't see the youtube video and I have zero experience, so take these thoughts for what their worth.

My guess is that the comb is attached to the floor of the 2nd story, which would give you your results. There is probably some gap between the comb and the ceiling, which would reduce the results. I would think you would still want to get at it from below.

Of course when you get into it, you might find something completely different inside when you open it up.


----------



## Jmayerl (Apr 25, 2015)

Much easier getting from under


----------



## IanCorey (Jul 1, 2016)

> My guess is that the comb is attached to the floor of the 2nd story,


Definitely my thoughts. I suppose it was just a lot cooler than I thought it would be and I was thinking someone who's been in more ceilings than I have would say, "Oh, that looks like the old double-ceiling type of ceiling" or something. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

The view of the window looks like the heat is in the wall not the ceiling though the heat may simple be the brick in that view. A night scan square onto the wall and square onto the ceiling would tell more. I would rather patch ceiling than patch floor any day if that is on your work list. Most homeowners would rather patch siding then have someone patching sheetrock. Mess outside is nicer then mess inside. From video floor joists are above brick but a tape would tell you more.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Crmauch>>>>" I have zero experience "......

The first thing the poster requested was replies from experienced individuals...so why are you even posting???


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Full disclosure given, no harm done. Experience was not exactly jumping in.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Downstairs through the drywall. Start your drywall removal about 2" from the actual wall. It's much easier to repair this way.
The heat signature will be less downstairs because the comb is not touching the drywall. Use painters tape and thin plastic sheeting on the wall to keep honey from dripping on to it. Also tarp the floor with a canvas painters tarp. Post pics and vid of the cutout.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

The main problem is the building, the bees are secondary to my way of thinking. Is there rot or just missing flashing? 

If there is going to be a large hole on the exterior anyway then that is the way in. (Provided there is anybody willing to touch the exterior before bee removal; a very big If.)


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I think there is a lot more to this job than a fancy IR camera can help with.
Firstly what is on the floor? If it is carpet then this is BY FAR the easier way to get at the hive. That is IF you know that the bees are exactly where you think they are which is in this floor space. The area they are entering needs to be addressed as well. Use a systematic and logical approach to getting this job done. One great tool is a cheap stethoscope from an auto supply place. Use it to pinpoint the location of the hive. If it is in the floor and the floor is carpet then just pull up the carpet and make the proper cuts. I like to pull a minimum of nails and cut in the middle of the joist so I can screw the subfloor back onto the same joist it was attached to.
Lastly if the hole they are getting into the house through is large enough, which I am sure it is, I'd suggest you get a cheap android endoscope. They are about $25.00.


----------



## IanCorey (Jul 1, 2016)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Downstairs through the drywall. Start your drywall removal about 2" from the actual wall. It's much easier to repair this way.
> The heat signature will be less downstairs because the comb is not touching the drywall. Use painters tape and thin plastic sheeting on the wall to keep honey from dripping on to it. Also tarp the floor with a canvas painters tarp. Post pics and vid of the cutout.


I did everything you suggested here. It went exactly as you or I expected. I cut perfectly between the ceiling joists and found a nice beach ball sized colony. I removed most with the bee vac I just made (very few died, surprisingly) and I put comb into frames. I cut honey into a bucket and crushed and strained to feed back to the colony. 
I tried to stay as neat and organized throughout the process and I was finished in 7 hours with a lunch break. The bees were so sweet. I only wore gloves and barely took two stings in the arm. 
On the last comb I found the queen and caged her. She is still caged in the hive since Saturday. When should I release her? I'm thinking today (4 days since removal).


----------



## IanCorey (Jul 1, 2016)

challenger said:


> I think there is a lot more to this job than a fancy IR camera can help with.
> Firstly what is on the floor? If it is carpet then this is BY FAR the easier way to get at the hive. That is IF you know that the bees are exactly where you think they are which is in this floor space. The area they are entering needs to be addressed as well. Use a systematic and logical approach to getting this job done. One great tool is a cheap stethoscope from an auto supply place. Use it to pinpoint the location of the hive. If it is in the floor and the floor is carpet then just pull up the carpet and make the proper cuts. I like to pull a minimum of nails and cut in the middle of the joist so I can screw the subfloor back onto the same joist it was attached to.
> Lastly if the hole they are getting into the house through is large enough, which I am sure it is, I'd suggest you get a cheap android endoscope. They are about $25.00.


There is a gap where the brick meets with the sheathing of the house above the first story. It was clear to see in the cavity when the hive was removed. Daylight. I agreed to fill the cavity and attempt to prevent a future infestation in the same place, but recommended the homeowner invest in a contractor properly sealing the home's exterior. 

Thanks for the tip about the endoscope. In this case, the heat camera really helped because they were either on the left or right side of a joist. I had no question that I was drilling a hole in the exact right spot.


----------



## IanCorey (Jul 1, 2016)

There was also a layer of fiberglass insulation that prevented heat to exchange with the ceiling except in the corner where I think they removed some of it.


----------



## IanCorey (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I release the queen the next day. Go ahead and release her. Great job on the removal!


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice pics!

I'm glad it went well.


----------



## IanCorey (Jul 1, 2016)

Here is a video I made of the process of removing and relocating this colony. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL1ADcj5Cvc


----------

